# Yellowing of Bermuda grass near burrow.



## thorndale (Jun 21, 2009)

The Bermuda grass around a burrow has yellowing. Mostly on the lower 80% and extending out from the burrow about 4 feet. I am concerned that the yellowing might be urine. It is a funny color and not the usual dry grass yellow. I have seen this on bought hay before and wondered what it was. Anyone have a guess??


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Easter Bunny?


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome to HayTalk. Where are you located?

An image of he yellowing on the bermudagrass might help. Cut some of the vegetation at ground level and take a closeup image of the yellowing and then post it on this site.

What kind of an animal made the burrow?

Subsoil brought up from a burrow will be less fertile than topsoil.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

1. Connect hose to exhaust of internal combustion engine. Stick hose into entrance of burrow.

2. Run engine about 5 nimutes. Remove hose, close entrance.

3. Fertilize yellowed grass.

4. Drive around and find other burrows. Repeat steps 1 through 3 as required.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

To add to Mikes method add a little oil to the gas to make her smoke in case there are exit holes plug them straight away... if you have the permits a little tnt is even more fun!


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Nitram said:


> To add to Mikes method add a little oil to the gas to make her smoke in case there are exit holes plug them straight away... if you have the permits a little tnt is even more fun!


Oops....excellent point, my co-op also sells smoke bombs. Hard to get those permits now days, also hard to get the chemicals to make your own. I'd really like to get one of these: Gophers Pest Control | Moles Burrowing Rodents @ Rodenator


----------

